# Just got a call from Pizza Hut!!!



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

YES!!!!!

I need a job so badly, this is amazing. The strangest part about it is that I didn't even need to walk into all of these other businesses yesterday filling out 15 applications, I applied on the computer!! I have an interview set up for Thursday afternoon @ 3:00. Wish me luck!!

fwiw, the conversation ended badly. I was doing good until the manager said, "sounds great, I'm looking forward to meeting you" and I proceeded with "yeah, me too" which for some reason created a very awkward two seconds followed by me hanging up. LOL I just gotta' laugh it off sometimes.

It shouldn't be too bad being a delivery driver. I assume I'll only deliver 12-15 pizzas in any given shift, so I won't even need to spark up a conversation with the person who purchased it. I'm pumped. :boogie


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Good job on getting an interview and good luck with it! Hope it goes really well for you.


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I think i could deliver pizzas, lotta time alone in the car. Seems like a fun job too. The only thing that would freak me out is dealing with money, I'm scared of counting change in front of people.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet. The interview should be really simple, just remember to keep appropriate eye contact and smile.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome, good luck with your interview!!


----------



## fruit loop (Oct 22, 2009)

good luck with it hope it goes okay


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck! That sounds like a pretty good job for people with SA. Better than when I worked at Shopper's Drug Mart as a cashier. Ugh, I HATED having to deal with the customers and I don't like math so getting them change was annoying.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

Good luck. My first job was delivering pizza's for a local shop. Had some great times.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats dude thats awesome! The best of luck to u!


----------



## lepoo7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome! And prepare to change you avatar after the BCS title game. :yes


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Good luck. Delivering pizzas is really easy, and you can make pretty good money. I'm sick of doing it myself, but it's such an easy part time job, I have trouble justifying quitting. I mean, you just drive around listening to the radio and you have very little customer contact.


Lol, pretty awesome. Too bad I don't have a car. lol


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

congrats! haha, my bro would often end a job prospect awkwardly as well and he would obsess over it.


----------



## julianac13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats!! Embrace the wonderful feeling!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

That's awesome, wish I could do the same now. I would shovel **** right now if I had to.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats! And best of luck to you. c:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, ViLLiO! 
This is wonderful news! :yes


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good for you!!!!


----------

